
Show HN: Workdown: Write Markdown and Have a Static Site on Cloudflare Workers - eldridgea
https://github.com/eldridgea/workdown
======
mihaifm
It's a bit unclear, is the site stored on Cloudflare and served from there
using workers? Is there a storage limit?

~~~
steveklabnik
(PM of Workers KV here)

I took a look at the code, and they're storing the contents in KV; this means
that there's a 2MB limit on any particular file's size. Other than that,
there's no limits, though you will be paying if you have a ton of stuff or
excessive use. See here:
[https://developers.cloudflare.com/workers/reference/storage/...](https://developers.cloudflare.com/workers/reference/storage/overview/#pricing)

~~~
sdan
Just to be clear you'd have to pay $5 a month to use KV at all?

Also wanted to mention I love what you're doing with workers. I was reading
that Cloudflare is posting about hosting websites on workers this friday...
I'm guessing you need to pay to use KV for that as well?

~~~
steveklabnik
> Just to be clear you'd have to pay $5 a month to use KV at all?

Yes, you have to be on the $5/month plan to use KV at all. I would like to
eventually offer a free tier as well, but we're not quite there yet.

> Also wanted to mention I love what you're doing with workers.

Thank you! :D

> I was reading that Cloudflare is posting about hosting websites on workers
> this friday... I'm guessing you need to pay to use KV for that as well?

I can't say anything now about that until Friday.

~~~
scotchio
This has so much potential

Read the announcement teaser too and have been super excited for it to drop

~~~
eldridgea
Same here! I was making this before I saw the teaser announcement. Figured I'd
wait until Friday before continuing work since it may obviate this entirely.
:-)

~~~
steveklabnik
Here it is! [https://blog.cloudflare.com/workers-
sites/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/workers-sites/)

